# Angeln auf Koh Samui / Thailand



## Kagu600 (7. September 2012)

Petri!

Sodann - bin neu hier an "Board" und mache zur Zeit Urlaub auf Samui. Klar habe ich mir hier neues Gerät zugelegt und möchte gerne mein Glück versuchen.

Da ich eigentlich Angelanfänger bin, habe ich auch gleich mal 'ne Frage - "Wer kennt sich etwas aus auf Samui und hat den vielleicht ein oder anderen Tip für geeignete Angelplätze?"

Ich meine damit keine Touri-Angelausflüge, sondern schon Eigenerkundungen!

Bin zur Zeit in Lamai Beach und habe von Einheimischen gehört das am Grandfathers Rock oder View Point die "Good Spots" sind.

Wer kann Auskunft geben? |wavey:


----------



## onze (9. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln auf Koh Samui / Thailand*

moin!
habe selbst keine ahnung, aber guck dir mal das hier an:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=230265&highlight=Koh+Samui
findest hier auch noch 1-2 berichte mehr im board, versuchs sonst mal über die suche
viel spaß und petri heil ! berichte inkl. bilder sind gern gesehn


----------

